# Roma, Salah è vicinissimo. Pronta la chiusura dell'operazione.



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Roma-Salah ci siamo. L'egiziano tramite il suo agente ha fatto sapere di aver rifiutato il Napoli. Sul suo profilo Twitter l'esterno ha inoltre scritto ''Preparatevi a cambiare l'immagine del profilo'', facendo intendere di un trasferimento davvero imminente.


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Uomo pessimo ma bel colpo [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## yohann (23 Luglio 2015)

Non capisco grande giocatore niente da dire ma la Roma serve un terzino sinistro e una punta al più presto che senso a dare la priorità in un ruolo già coperto da iturbe dove hanno investito 25M...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Non capisco grande giocatore niente da dire ma la Roma serve un terzino sinistro e una punta al più presto che senso a dare la priorità in un ruolo già coperto da iturbe dove hanno investito 25M...



Salah può giocare su tutta la trequarti, probabilmente andrà sull'out di sinistra.

Salah - Dzeko - Iturbe


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Roma-Salah ci siamo. L'egiziano tramite il suo agente ha fatto sapere di aver rifiutato il Napoli. Sul suo profilo Twitter l'esterno ha inoltre scritto ''Preparatevi a cambiare l'immagine del profilo'', facendo intendere di un trasferimento davvero imminente.



Mamma mia troppo contenta, secondo me ci liberiamo di gervinho ,2 notizie ottime in un sol colpo e forse potrebbe partire anche ljaijc che come esterno non funziona proprio anche se ha grande talento.


----------



## yohann (23 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Salah può giocare su tutta la trequarti, probabilmente andrà sull'out di sinistra.
> 
> Salah - Dzeko - Iturbe



Si ma non ha senso c'erano altro priorita che prendere un giocatore di quel tipo con un tridente del genere + pjanic mandi in fumo l'equilibrio della squadra.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Salah può giocare su tutta la trequarti, probabilmente andrà sull'out di sinistra.
> 
> Salah - Dzeko - Iturbe



Probabile , anche se la roma se ci fate caso gli esterni li inverte almeno 4-5 volte a partita.


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Si ma non ha senso c'erano altro priorita che prendere un giocatore di quel tipo con un tridente del genere + pjanic mandi in fumo l'equilibrio della squadra.



Dzeko l'hanno già preso. Pellegrini ha dato una mezza conferma che va via. Il portiere pure l'hanno preso ed è il polacco dalla mia cara Arsenal. Gli manca solo il terzino.


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Probabile , anche se la roma se ci fate caso gli esterni li inverte almeno 4-5 volte a partita.



Sono curioso di vedere a chi danno la priorità di giocare a dx. Perché chi giocherà a dx sarà colui che potrà rientrare sul sinistro per il tiro


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Si ma non ha senso c'erano altro priorita che prendere un giocatore di quel tipo con un tridente del genere + pjanic mandi in fumo l'equilibrio della squadra.



Motivo? Salah prenderebbe il posto di gervinho tatticamente non cambia niente tranne che salah è bravo e Gervinho è scarso


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di vedere a chi danno la priorità di giocare a dx. Perché chi giocherà a dx sarà colui che potrà rientrare sul sinistro per il tiro



Sicuramente a Salah ha molta più facilità nel segnare.


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Rettifico: hanno preso pure il terzino. Douglas del Barcellona ha salutato Adriano su Twitter. Quindi Adriano va a Roma.


----------



## yohann (23 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sicuramente a Salah ha molta più facilità nel segnare.



Nella fiorentina in un modulo molto particolare dove poteva andare dove gli pareva, se lo metti sulla fascia rende gia molto meno.
Cmq è una scelta coraggiosa io la vedo un po dura per la roma di reggere un eventuale tridente con Dzeko piu Pjanic che non copre molto.
Almeno si divertiranno loro...


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dzeko l'hanno già preso. Pellegrini ha dato una mezza conferma che va via. Il portiere pure l'hanno preso ed è il polacco dalla mia cara Arsenal. Gli manca solo il terzino.



Dici poco , cè Cole come terzino


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Nella fiorentina in un modulo molto particolare dove poteva andare dove gli pareva, se lo metti sulla fascia rende gia molto meno.
> Cmq è una scelta coraggiosa io la vedo un po dura per la roma di reggere un eventuale tridente con Dzeko piu Pjanic che non copre molto.
> Almeno si divertiranno loro...



Ma ci sono Nainggolan, De Rossi a fare la doppia fase e i cagnacci a protezione della difesa. Pjanic è l'unico CC tecnico nella linea a tre. Dietro poi hanno Manolas e Castan. E sono la miglior seconda difesa d'Italia per statistiche da due anni.
Vorrei averli io i problemi che ha la Roma...


----------



## yohann (23 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Motivo? Salah prenderebbe il posto di gervinho tatticamente non cambia niente tranne che salah è bravo e Gervinho è scarso



La fai un po facile, secondo me Gervinho sulla fascia rende meglio di Salah che il meglio lo ha fatto vedere da falso 10.


----------



## yohann (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma ci sono Nainggolan, De Rossi a fare la doppia fase e i cagnacci a protezione della difesa. Pjanic è l'unico CC tecnico nella linea a tre. Dietro poi hanno Manolas e Castan. E sono la miglior seconda difesa d'Italia per statistiche da due anni.
> Vorrei averli io i problemi che ha la Roma...



Infatti ce De Rossi che ormai è sul tramonto... Strootman che è tutto da verificare fisicamente, se Radja becca l'annata storta il centrocampo si rivaluta completamente.
Cmq si anche io vorrei avere quei problemi.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> La fai un po facile, secondo me Gervinho sulla fascia rende meglio di Salah che il meglio lo ha fatto vedere da falso 10.



Che cos'è un falso 10? Io invece salah lo vedo perfetto per fare l'esterno,soprattutto a destra dove potrà facilmente rientrare verso il centro , in copertura non darà molto ma se per questo neanche gervinho, abbiamo un centrocampo che con nainggolan e De rossi copre bene,iturbe è uno che rientra molto in difesa e secondo me non siamo così sbilanciati.


----------



## yohann (23 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Che cos'è un falso 10? Io invece salah lo vedo perfetto per fare l'esterno,soprattutto a destra dove potrà facilmente rientrare verso il centro , in copertura non darà molto ma se per questo neanche gervinho, abbiamo un centrocampo che con nainggolan e De rossi copre bene,iturbe è uno che rientra molto in difesa e secondo me non siamo così sbilanciati.



Prendere Salah per metterlo sulla fascia è uno spreco tanto meglio tenersi Gervinho allora.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Che cos'è un falso 10? Io invece salah lo vedo perfetto per fare l'esterno,soprattutto a destra dove potrà facilmente rientrare verso il centro , in copertura non darà molto ma se per questo neanche gervinho, abbiamo un centrocampo che con nainggolan e De rossi copre bene,iturbe è uno che rientra molto in difesa e secondo me non siamo così sbilanciati.



Vedo che sei soddisfatta di Salah  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Prendere Salah per metterlo sulla fascia è uno spreco tanto meglio tenersi Gervinho allora.



Sono tecnicamente su due pianeti differenti. Gervinho fa concorrenza a De Jong in quanto a piedi


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vedo che sei soddisfatta di Salah  [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]



Sì vede ? Mi piace dai tempi del Basilea e spero si chiuda velocemente


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono tecnicamente su due pianeti differenti. Gervinho fa concorrenza a De Jong in quanto a piedi



Non c'è altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sì vede ? Mi piace dai tempi del Basilea e spero si chiuda velocemente



Se arriva mi fai questa promessa : 
Ogni volta che segna , anche se non molte , devi mettere un video con le compilation di Allahu Akbar  
Comunque seriamente parlando si , tecnicamente se arriva è uno dei migliori della squadra, ancora ricordo , col Basilea ha sconfitto da solo il Chelsea , che poi lo comprò


----------



## yohann (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sono tecnicamente su due pianeti differenti. Gervinho fa concorrenza a De Jong in quanto a piedi



Certo chi ha detto il contrario ?
Non cambia che so le metti sulla fascia alla gervinho non renderà. 
E che per quanto sia forte Salah anche li da verificare il secondo anno in Italia con le contromisure che prenderemmo gli avversari tatticamente potrebbe essere un problema.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (23 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Se arriva mi fai questa promessa :
> Ogni volta che segna , anche se non molte , devi mettere un video con le compilation di Allahu Akbar
> Comunque seriamente parlando si , tecnicamente se arriva è uno dei migliori della squadra, ancora ricordo , col Basilea ha sconfitto da solo il Chelsea , che poi lo comprò



Ah ah ah spero di mettere i video almeno 15 volte allora


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2015)

Però così viene fuori uno squadrone...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (23 Luglio 2015)

Non mi avrebbe fatto per niente schifo nel Milan, ma ovviamente c'erano altre priorità...tipo l'ennesima mezzala mediocre


----------



## accadde_domani (23 Luglio 2015)

Ottimo acquisto per noi, ma di ufficiale non c'è ancora niente. Salah e Dzeko, qualora venissero, porterebbero a un importantissimo upgrade in attacco. Ora vediamo chi sarà il terzino sinistro. Anche Szczesny per me non è male.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ah ah ah spero di mettere i video almeno 15 volte allora



Scusa , ero fuori , quindi ok


----------



## Renegade (24 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però così viene fuori uno squadrone...



Insomma, per me Dzeko non è adatto al gioco della Roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Insomma, per me Dzeko non è adatto al gioco della Roma


Perché?


----------



## Saigon (5 Agosto 2015)

non direi che non è adatto al gioco della Roma, considerando che la Roma in questi anni si è adattata per giocare senza punta.


----------

